# sig p220 match elite sight issue



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Folks

after falling for the p226 and p229 both in 9mm . We just love the srt trigger and how these sigs shoot. So we decided to see how a p220 would be. The model chosen was a match elite.

day 1 out of the box , the groups I shot were tight( about 2" diameter but 6" high @21 feet with 230 gr fmj ammo). My wife shot 6" high too . not grouped.

Ok ,the fix was to lower the adjustable rearsight. It worked fine. Now it hits dead center. The new issue is that there is about 2 mm total( 1 mm to each side) play in the sight. Thus it may not be centered each time we shoot it!

The adjustment screws are to move the sight side to side and up and down but there is NOTHING that I can see that can be used to lock the sight in place once it is zeroed. anyone know about how to lock down this rearsight? any ideas?

it is not removable,just movable, thus using locktite is not an option at this juncture.:smt082

I may have to ask Sig on Monday. I thought I would ask my fellow shooters first

thanks in advance for any guidance you provide

happy shooting


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't have a SIG like yours, so I'm guessing here.

Usually when there are opposing windage screws, one first finds the zero by adjusting the screws, and then one locks-down the setting by tightening the opposing screw so that the sight is trapped in the correct position between them.
Screw tightness is enough to lock the sight in place. (But be careful: I tend to over-tighten screws, with disastrous effects.)

For elevation, there usually is a pressure spring working against the sight blade or the screw itself.
Spring pressure is also enough to hold the sight in its assigned place.

Does that help?


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

wish it did

Hi Steve 

thanks for the education on sighting in a rear sight

I searched on the net for an answer to my issue and here it is

UNDER the elevation adjustment screw is a hex screw-- would l you believe it? I took off the adjustment screw for the elevation( and had to rezero the gun) tightened the hex screw and use locktite blue. They used the mild locktite red(222 I believe) which OBVIOUSLY did not work. Shot it yesterday and it was fine. Considering this is my first sigs to fall apart close to its delivery date, I have to wonder if american n made Sigs are going to have issues. Hope not

on the bright side,w e have a snow storm coming in and I get the day off--if the range is open, I will bring Herr Sig and a couple normal guns with me for some fun befor ethe shovellingbegins


----------

